# Error on Dish Channel Chart



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Isn't E* channel 9500 "Instant Weather" instead of "Instant News"? Or was it changed after the Dish Home upgrade (which I haven't gotten yet)?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Correct, I dont know what I was thinking, Chris could you please change that, thnaks!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Done! Thanks for pointing that out.


----------

